# PS Formen ausschneiden?



## dwome (6. Oktober 2011)

Hey habe mal die Testversion von Photoshop und habe da ein problem..
habe jetzt 2 Ebenen aneinander gelegt und wollte eine Herzform drüber legen, dass von beiden Ebenen etwas im Herz ist. Gemacht getan.. aber wie speichere ich jetzt die Form, also das Herz mit den beiden Ebenen als Hintergrund?


----------



## Leola13 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hai,

wenn du es als JPG/PNG oder ähnlichem speicherst hast du nur noch die Hintergrundebene.

Ansonsten mit gedrückter ALT Taste und dann Ebenen alle auf eine reduzieren. (ALT + Strg + Shift + E)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## dwome (6. Oktober 2011)

das versteh ich nicht so recht..
ich habe 2 ebenen ..
eine mit der form und die andere mit dem bild 
Wie bekomme ich jetzt nurnoch die Form mit dem Bild drinen aber nicht außen rum.?

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2669/9dl2v2vy_png.htm
so sieht es aus 
aber möchte halt nurnoch das Herz mit Hintergrund haben


----------



## Bininga (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wenn du dein Herz ausgewählt hast (gestrichelte Linie), dann gehst du auf >Auswahl umkehren< und drückst die Entf-Taste. Jetzt hast du dein Herz, das du auf z.B. weiße, neue Ebene verschieben kannst.

LG,
Fred

Hallo,

ich noch mal.
Hätte es besser erklären sollen.

1. Ebene durch Kopie von deinem Bild
2. Dein Herz ....
3. Die Kopie-Ebene über die Herz-Ebene legen
3. Rechtsklick ins Herz (Ebenenpalette) und Vektormaske rastern
4. Rechtsklick ins Herz (Ebenenpalette) und Maske von Auswahl subtrahieren
5. Deine Herz-Ebene löschen
6. Auswahl umkehren
7. Entf. Taste

LG,
Fred


----------



## Leola13 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hai,

das hatte ich anfangs "etwas" falsch verstanden.

@Bininga

Wieso Vektormaske ? Eine "einfache" Ebenenmaske sollte doch auch reichen ?!

Ciao stefan


----------



## smileyml (6. Oktober 2011)

Bevor man wild rastert und Sachen löscht, sollte man sich mal auch in PS mit Schnittmasken und ggf. Gruppierungen auseinandersetzen. Zu beide Begriffen lässt sich eine Menge finden.

Schnittmaske - http://www.tutorials.de/content/1085-photoshop-schnittmaske.html

Grüße Marco


----------



## Bininga (6. Oktober 2011)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> das hatte ich anfangs "etwas" falsch verstanden.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Stefan,

das Herz ist doch beim Erzeugen eine Vektormaske.

LG,
Fred


----------



## Bininga (6. Oktober 2011)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Bevor man wild rastert und Sachen löscht, sollte man sich mal auch in PS mit Schnittmasken und ggf. Gruppierungen auseinandersetzen. Zu beide Begriffen lässt sich eine Menge finden.
> 
> Schnittmaske - http://www.tutorials.de/content/1085-photoshop-schnittmaske.html
> 
> Grüße Marco



Hallo Marco,

ich denke, wenn sich jemand mit Schnittmasken auskennt, der fragt nicht wie er das Herz freigestellt bekommt. Die Schnittmaske wollte ich nicht auch noch ins Spiel bringen.

LG,
Fred


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Oktober 2011)

Bininga hat gesagt.:


> Die Schnittmaske wollte ich nicht auch noch ins Spiel bringen.


 
Die Schnittmaske ist aber nun mal die beste (und schnellste) Lösung für das Problem.
Gerade, wenn jemand neu ist im Bereich Bildbearbeitung und noch keine jahrelange Routine in bestimmten Arbeitsweisen entwickelt hat, ist es sinnvoll sich von Beginn an mit den Möglichkeiten der nicht-destruktiven Bildbearbeitung zu beschäftigen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
als Ergänzung, eine Schnittmaske erzeugt man indem man entweder über „Ebene>Schnittmaske erzeugen“ geht oder mit der alt-Taste auf die Linie zwischen zwei Ebene klickt.
@dwome: In deinem Fall muss die Formebene die unterste Ebene sein.

Viele Grüße


----------

